# Detroit Lakes Easter Fishing



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Went out on friday and saturday to lake irving and devils lake. caught a small northern and a 10" eye. talked with a few people and everyone said it was hard going this weekend. i would like to say thank you to Pete's shop. he helped alot with instructions for a new guy to the sport. would like to know what we did wrong if anybody did catch anything. pop-ups with a jig and minnow, chubby darters, minnow heads on a flat jig, minnow head on regular jig, foot off the bottom, 6' - 18' - 35' by the bridges, structure, by casino, black tiger bay, six mile, it was just a terrible weekend for catching. great for fishing and drinking :beer: let me know if we did anything wrong.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

must not of drank enough!!! thats what i do when its slow no matter what!! :beer: 8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh, you were on DEVILS LAKE, right? As opposed to the thread header which is *DETROIT *LAKES FISHING.

Go big on your tip-ups, using herring and smelt, fish the drainage areas like around Church's Ferry, if you want fast pike action anyhow. Won't be long til we have open water. Anyone know the snowpack up in the area? Will it be a wet spring?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

it was looking like it was going to be dryer spring in the Devils Lake area, but this new snow isnt going to help anywhere

I was on devils saturday and did ok for the eyes. Were you looking for perch or eyes. I stay as far away from the casino as possible, like I said before, gotta get off on your own, wasnt another vechice in site saturday for me.


----------

